# Best hosting company for WordPress site?



## kgirl (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm about to set up my new website on WordPress but I'm not sure on what web hosting company to choose. I'm looking for a host that offers unlimited disk space with data backup. Heard some good reviews about Bluehost - User reviews - WebHostingSearch.com Would you guys recommend it for WordPress sites?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Bluehost would work well and will even install wordpress for you.

I do not believe that they automatically back up the site so you would have to look into something to do that for you.

there are many other alternatives, most hosts will install wordpress for you free of charge.

Some of the other hosts I like:
Web Hosting - Shared cPanel Web Hosting
Business Web Hosting | InMotion Hosting

You could also host it at wordpress: https://en.wordpress.com/signup/

I am not sure of the limits they set.Overall I think bluehost would be an excellent host. You just might need to install a 3rd party program to backup your site.
WordPress Backups « WordPress Codex


----------



## raborban (Feb 8, 2012)

Check out Hostgator. You can use Wordpress and they're quite reliable.


----------



## robinthoms2 (Jul 16, 2012)

There are a lot of good hosting providers out there. Ease of installing third party services, past track record, response to customer queries etc is what you should base your hosting provider selection on.

I highly recommend *vpswebserver.com* - there have been no hosting issues as such and their response times to customer queries are really praiseworthy.


----------

